# not a Merckx but a MaxTubed



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Marioni on ebay right now. methinks it NOS
56 c


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

atpjunkie said:


> Marioni on ebay right now. methinks it NOS
> 56 c


I tried to get a Max Marinoni back in 1998-1999. The LBS in Seattle that represented them could only get a max frame with an SL fork. The max forks were out of stock due to a shortage of blades. I didn't want a carbon fork and I thought an SL would be too flexy on that frame. I ended up calling Ron at Rose Canyon and he was able to get me a MXL.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

That is a lovely bike.

If I were to bid on it I will have to find someone to ship it to.

I never did sell my non-Merckx MAX tubed frame,in fact I built it up again yesterday, and rode it this morning. The full MAX tube set, bi-axial top and down tubes, massive BB, and fork.

Forgotten what a nice riding bike this is, rode it up the hills around Fountain Hills, and the road up through the park to the camp grounds.

It was hot, I left late.

Comfy bike.


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

toomanybikes said:


> That is a lovely bike.
> 
> If I were to bid on it I will have to find someone to ship it to.
> 
> ...


Dude,
that is a nectar bike. Tubes appear slightly larger in diameter as stated, especially the TT vs. Eddy's custom MXL. Based on the pics, you take care excellent care of your rig, nice work.


----------

